# Final Drive Motors



## Vivina

Hola a todos:

Estoy tratando de encontrar una traducción lo más cercana posible para  "Final Drive Motors". Mi humilde y seguro que errado intento es "Motores de accionamiento final". Espero ayuda.

Gracias

Vivina


----------



## avizor

No se tratará de una trademark??

En principio final drive es *relación final,* la última pieza de la transmisión a las ruedas. Por ejemplo en la bici con que corríamos de pequeños (y ahora), la relación final o trasmisión final es la cadena de la bici. jejjejjejejejje.....


----------



## Vivina

Gracias Advizor. Puede que sea una trademark. Veré si lo encuentro por algun lado. Yo también había encontrado "cadena" pero no me suena acá

Gracias nuevamente

Vivina


----------



## pacosancas

Drive en industria es accionamiento en general. En aplicaciones particularess puede traducirse como transmisión, propulsión, arrastre, y ótros muchos significados (como relación de desmultiplicación). En este caso, ¿de qué estamos hablando?. 

Esta es la típica palabra que sin conocer el contexto es imposible de traducir.


----------



## Vivina

Hola :
Gracias por tu ayuda. Se trata de una parte de un camión. Como título da la instrucción: "Inspect the Final Drive Motors", y luego sigue : "Inspect the final drive seal between the drive motor, transmission, and sprocket". Ojalá este contexto de de alguna pauta. 
 
Gracias
 
Vivina


----------



## avizor

Hombre, cuánto contexto!
Sería
_Inspeccione la transmisión final de motores_
_Inspeccione del sello de la transmisión final entre la rueda o engranaje del motor, la transmisión y la rueda de piñones._


----------



## avizor

Se me olvidada pasarte este diccionario
http://www.100autoguias.com/parts/automotive/a-z/s.htm


----------



## Vivina

Mil gracias Avizor!!!

Vivina


----------



## coolbrowne

Lo siento, pero está incorrecto 


avizor said:


> _Inspeccione la transmisión final de motores_


Pues que en
Inspect the Final Drive Motors ​el elemento principal (objecto directo) es "Motors" y no "Drive". Así que debe ser
Inspeccione los *motores* de transmisión final​Saludos


----------



## Vivina

Gracias coolbrowne por tu aclaración.

Vivina


----------

